# Nvidia Shield Sales are 'Great,' Production Ramping up Soon



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 14, 2013)

Sales of Nvidia's Android-powered gaming handheld, the Nvidia Shield, have inspired confidence in the platform's future from Nvidia's leaders, GamesIndustry international reports.

Senior Director of Investor Relations Chris Evenden describes sales as "great" and says "everything that we shipped so far has sold out ... we're just starting to ramp production."

Source

I personally just (literally) bought one


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2013)

Nvidia Sales Rep Speaks on Shield Sales

Also, how does the "free" copy of Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon cost $39.90? It doesn't even cost that much at full price! Is this the "freely giving away your money" version?


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 14, 2013)

Damn, and I just bought a Nexus 7 two months ago. NVidia Shield's future looks bright.

OFF: 39$ is not that expensive for a "free" game.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nvidia Sales Rep Speaks on Shield Sales
> 
> Also, how does the "free" copy of Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon cost $39.90? It doesn't even cost that much at full price! Is this the "freely giving away your money" version?


 
Yeah its Free with the purchase of the APU.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

"The NVIDIA Shield sold the thousands of units we shipped! IT'S GONNA BE SO SUCCESSFUL."

I doubt this will end up as successful as they hope. While the whole "stream your shit from your PC!" thing is nice, I just don't think it's worth the $300.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "The NVIDIA Shield sold the thousands of units we shipped! IT'S GONNA BE SO SUCCESSFUL."
> 
> I doubt this will end up as successful as they hope. While the whole "stream your shit from your PC!" thing is nice, I just don't think it's worth the $300.


 
Why not? Tablets which are inferior in Hardware are more expensive. Not to mention this has Real Controls. We'll Start to see more and more software coming to it now that Nvidia's Shield goes open-source


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Why not? Tablets which are inferior in Hardware are more expensive. Not to mention this has Real Controls. We'll Start to see more and more software coming to it now that Nvidia's Shield goes open-source


Better tech than tablets, real controls, where have I heard that before ?  Oh yeah..


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I personally just (literally) bought one


 
What video card did you pair it with?


I'm waiting on the Shield 2, with the Tegra 5 and all the bugs and hinge weaknesses worked out of the original model.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

*>Sony releases a quad-core, powerful handheld with all the knick-knacks you can think of (including 3G in the 3G version) for $250. People complain that it's too expensive and refrain from buying it.*
*>NVidia releases a quad-core, powerful Android-based handheld for $300, it plays all your favourite smartphone games and does some streaming. Apparently sells.*

I don't think I understand gamers all that well. Funny aside though, I don't really forecast a bright future for this one, but we'll see how it fares.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Sony releases a quad-core, powerful handheld with all the knick-knacks you can think of (including 3G in the 3G version) for $250. People complain that it's too expensive and refrain from buying it.*
> *>NVidia releases a quad-core, powerful Android-based handheld for $300, it plays all your favourite smartphone games and does some streaming. Apparently sells.*
> 
> I don't think I understand gamers all that well.


 
To be fair, NVidia only shipped a few thousand tablets. So "sold out" isn't much of a statement.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> To be fair, NVidia only shipped a few thousand tablets. So "sold out" isn't much of a statement.


 
I know, you're entirely right. That being said, I still don't understand why would anyone buy a dedicated device like this when it's going to fall straight into the realm of obscurity the very pictosecond someone makes a _"better Android handset"_. Game developers will always choose the market that'll reap more profits and with Android you have either _quadrillions_ of smartphone users or _five_ Shield/OUYA/GameStick users... I think the maths here are pretty easy and you don't have to be an analyst to see the _"problem"_.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I know, you're entirely right. That being said, I still don't understand why would anyone buy a dedicated device like this when it's going to fall straight into the realm of obscurity the very pictosecond someone makes a _"better Android handset"_. Game developers will always choose the market that'll reap more profits and with Android you have either _quadrillions_ of smartphone users or _five_ Shield/OUYA/GameStick users... I think the maths here are pretty easy and you don't have to be an analyst to see the _"problem"_.


 
Agreed. Sometimes just for that, I just don't get consumers in general. XD I'm surprised it sold that much. Still...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Sony releases a quad-core, powerful handheld with all the knick-knacks you can think of (including 3G in the 3G version) for $250. People complain that it's too expensive and refrain from buying it.*
> *>NVidia releases a quad-core, powerful Android-based handheld for $300, it plays all your favourite smartphone games and does some streaming. Apparently sells.*
> 
> I don't think I understand gamers all that well. Funny aside though, I don't really forecast a bright future for this one, but we'll see how it fares.


 
Personally, I'd rather buy a vita than a shield.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Sony releases a quad-core, powerful handheld with all the knick-knacks you can think of (including 3G in the 3G version) for $250. People complain that it's too expensive and refrain from buying it.*
> *>NVidia releases a quad-core, powerful Android-based handheld for $300, it plays all your favourite smartphone games and does some streaming. Apparently sells.*


 
The people that buy the shield over the Vita... I don't understand you.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> The people that buy the shield over the Vita... I don't understand you.


 

In a bout of jousting, a shield is much more useful than a Vita.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2013)

emigre said:


> In a bout of jousting, a shield is much more useful than a Vita.


 
I can't even deal with you


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

....I didn't know nVidia made an Ouya as well.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Sony releases a quad-core, powerful handheld with all the knick-knacks you can think of (including 3G in the 3G version) for $250. People complain that it's too expensive and refrain from buying it.*
> *>NVidia releases a quad-core, powerful Android-based handheld for $300, it plays all your favourite smartphone games and does some streaming. Apparently sells.*
> 
> I don't think I understand gamers all that well. Funny aside though, I don't really forecast a bright future for this one, but we'll see how it fares.


 
Open Source Powerful Android Gaming Device with A Lot of Free and almost free games(WHICH THERE ARE A LOT OF GOOD QUALITY GAMES) and able to enter in the Google Play Store vs The PS Vita(You know its situation)

I sold my PS Vita for Shield


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "The NVIDIA Shield sold the thousands of units we shipped! IT'S GONNA BE SO SUCCESSFUL."
> 
> I doubt this will end up as successful as they hope. While the whole "stream your shit from your PC!" thing is nice, I just don't think it's worth the $300.


 
Not to mention this is something possible on almost EVERY ANDROID DEVICE. If you really want Streaming for your PC games, buy a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, download a streamer, have a half-decent tablet or phone. Boom. No need to spend 300 just for a device that does ONLY that.

Now... if we were talking some sort of UMPC with an actual x86 processor that could RUN my PC games anywhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Open Source Powerful Android Gaming Device with A Lot of Free and almost free games(WHICH THERE ARE A LOT OF GOOD QUALITY GAMES) and able to enter in the Google Play Store vs The PS Vita(You know its situation)
> 
> I sold my PS Vita for Shield


 
You can have all the horsepower in the world and you're still only going to get smartphone-level video games for this system for the reason I've mentioned above - there's infinitely more Android smartphone users than there will be Shield users. If you think that you're going to get superior versions specifically polished for the Shield or some amazing exclusives then I'm afraid you have another thing coming.

If you're counting on GRID to save the day, keep in mind that there's a huge update ahead for the PSVita, enabling PS2/3/4 game streaming via Remote Play and/or Gaikai which will essentially do the exact same thing, just with console games instead of PC games which surprisingly can be a good thing since those are made to be played with a gamepad unlike PC games which aren't always gamepad-friendly.

At the end of the day, you traded a dedicated gaming system for a glorified palmtop with a controller stuck to it. Sorry for bursting your bubble, but that's just the way it is _(or at least the way I see it - we'll see what the future holds)_.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You can have all the horsepower in the world and you're still only going to get smartphone-level video games for this system for the reason I've mentioned above - there's infinitely more Android smartphone users than there will be Shield users. If you think that you're going to get superior versions specifically polished for the Shield or some amazing exclusives then I'm afraid you have another thing coming.
> 
> If you're counting on GRID to save the day, keep in mind that there's a huge update ahead for the PSVita, enabling PS2/3/4 game streaming via Remote Play and/or Gaikai which will essentially do the exact same thing, just with console games, not PC games which surprisingly can be a good thing since those are made to be played with a gamepad unlike PC games which aren't always gamepad-friendly.
> 
> At the end of the day, you traded a dedicated gaming system for a glorified palmtop with a controller stuck to it. Sorry for bursting your bubble, but that's just the way it is _(or at least the way I see it - we'll see what the future holds)_.


 
This.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You can have all the horsepower in the world and you're still only going to get smartphone-level video games for this system for the reason I've mentioned above - there's infinitely more Android smartphone users than there will be Shield users. If you think that you're going to get superior versions specifically polished for the Shield or some amazing exclusives then I'm afraid you have another thing coming.
> 
> If you're counting on GRID to save the day, keep in mind that there's a huge update ahead for the PSVita, enabling PS2/3/4 game streaming via Remote Play and/or Gaikai which will essentially do the exact same thing, just with console games instead of PC games which surprisingly can be a good thing since those are made to be played with a gamepad unlike PC games which aren't always gamepad-friendly.
> 
> At the end of the day, you traded a dedicated gaming system for a glorified palmtop with a controller stuck to it. Sorry for bursting your bubble, but that's just the way it is _(or at least the way I see it - we'll see what the future holds)_.


 
Yeah I know that everyone have their own opinions. But I have had the Vita getting dust in my Room. I've been using my 3DS XL like crazy and now with Mario & Luigi I dont think I'll gonna put it down for a while. 

I know that the majority of Android users are on Smartphones and Tablets but that but that doesn't mean there are not good games on the PlayStore and Smartphones are getting Stronger which mean better games are coming. Look at the Snapdragon 800 and the Tegra 5 that NVIDIA itself teased which can match the PS3 in Grapichs. Things are just getting better for Android. But of course this is just my opinion and I respect yours too. I love Android and Handheld gaming.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yeah I know that everyone have their own opinions. But I have had the Vita getting dust in my Room. I've been using my 3DS XL like crazy and now with Mario & Luigi I dont think I'll gonna put it down for a while.
> 
> I know that the majority of Android users are on Smartphones and Tablets but that but that doesn't mean there are not good games on the PlayStore and Smartphones are getting Stronger which mean better games are coming. Look at the Snapdragon 800 and the Tegra 5 that NVIDIA itself teased which can match the PS3 in Grapichs. Things are just getting better for Android. But of course this is just my opinion and I respect yours too. I love Android and Handheld gaming.


 
What makes you think your Shield just wont also gather dust...?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> What makes you think your Shield just wont also gather dust...?


 
The already mentioned?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If you're counting on GRID to save the day, keep in mind that there's a huge update ahead for the PSVita, enabling PS2/3/4 game streaming via Remote Play and/or Gaikai which will essentially do the exact same thing, just with console games instead of PC games which surprisingly can be a good thing since those are made to be played with a gamepad unlike PC games which aren't always gamepad-friendly.


The limited PS3 streaming that the Vita already has is plagued with lag and judging from the PS4 conference, the PS4-Vita streaming doesn't exactly look like it'll really improve upon that. I'd wait and see before touting that as a positive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> The limited PS3 streaming that the Vita already has is plagued with lag and judging from the PS4 conference, the PS4-Vita streaming doesn't exactly look like it'll really improve upon that. I'd wait and see before touting that as a positive.


 
The current streaming scheme is based off the standard Remote Play protocol, the Gaikai protocol is still in the workings.  Like I said, we'll see what the future has in store.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The already mentioned?


 
...The smartphone games?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

Just imagine all the amazing games smart phones will have! Like Angry Birds Futt Buckers Edition! SO HARDCORE


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> ...The smartphone games?


 
Still better than Vita's Games and Nintendogs rip-off.
You still forget Shield is using Android and can access to the Google PlayStore.

Yeah I Sold the Vita for Shield and?



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just imagine all the amazing games smart phones will have! Like Angry Birds Futt Buckers Edition! SO HARDCORE


 
I invite you to enter in the Google PlayStore


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Still better than Vita's Games and Nintendogs rip-off.
> You still forget Shield is using Android and can access to the Google PlayStore.
> 
> Yeah I Sold the Vita for Shield and?


 
Sounds like your going for quite the dust collection.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I invite you to enter in the Google PlayStore


 
I own a Galaxy S4, I'm well aware of all the games in the Play Store. Let me just show you all a screenshot of the top paid games:
WARNING: IMAGES FAIRLY LARGE


Spoiler











 
Top Free games:


Spoiler










As you can see, it's full of casual crap that any smart phone can run. AKA the stuff that will always be made for smart phones.


----------



## Ergo (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I invite you to enter in the Google PlayStore


 
*goes to Google PLayStore*

*looks around*

*wonders where all the good games are*

*leaves*

/troll 

(This may or may not be an accurate representation of how I feel about the Google PlayStore.)

(But probably is.)


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I own a Galaxy S4, I'm well aware of all the games in the Play Store. Let me just show you all a screenshot of the top paid games:
> WARNING: IMAGES FAIRLY LARGE
> 
> 
> ...


 
HEY BUDDY! Everyone knows only high-end gaming devices can run Temple Run *2*


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

You guys are not looking for the good games

     

https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=SQUARE ENIX Co.,Ltd.&hl=en




There are a lot more. Not to mention they are incredible cheap or FREE. 

And Tegra 4 JUST released with NVIDIA Shield. Just wait and see. As I said phones and Tablets are getting better and powerful so more games will come.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> sinp


 
So, console clones/cash-ins are a reason to purchase a 300 console?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

I never knew Asphalt and Dungeon Hunter are considered good games. I mean, they're good for smartphone game standards, but Asphalt isn't exactly Need for Speed and Dungeon Hunter isn't exactly Diablo.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> So, console clones/cash-ins are a reason to purchase a 300 console?


 
Lol now are console clones? lol

Then the said can be said about the Vita and its PS3 ports and clones right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Lol now are console clones? lol
> 
> Then the said can be said about the Vita and its PS3 ports and clones right?


 
Not really. Ninja Gaiden on the PSVita is _actually_ Ninja Gaiden. Metal Gear Solid on the PSVita is _actually_ Metal Gear Solid. Modern Combat isn't exactly Call of Duty: Modern Warfare, Dead Trigger isn't exactly Left 4 Dead, Gangstar Vegas isn't exactly Grand Theft Auto - they're the poor man's carbon copies of those games tailored for smartphones.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> snip


 
My point wasn't that there are no high quality games on Android, it's that the majority of developers are targeting the majority group: The average smartphone user. Just because the hardware will become more powerful doesn't mean developers will start developing hardcore crap. Unfortunately, casual smartphone games will always take a priority over "Android Handheld Game X".


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not really. Ninja Gaiden on the PSVita is _actually_ Ninja Gaiden. Metal Gear Solid on the PSVita is _actually_ Metal Gear Solid. Modern Combat isn't exactly Call of Duty: Modern Warfare, Dead Trigger isn't exactly Left 4 Dead, Gangstar Vegas isn't exactly Grand Theft Auto - they're the poor man's carbon copies of those games tailored for smartphones.


 
So Ports vs Exclusives right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My point wasn't that there are no high quality games on Android, it's that the majority of developers are targeting the majority group: The average smartphone user. Just because the hardware will become more powerful doesn't mean developers will start developing hardcore crap. Unfortunately, casual smartphone games will always take a priority over "Android Handheld Game X".


 
Tom, you don't know what you're talking about. With the Shield on the horizon, now you can play Angry Birds in glorious HD - that's a gamer's wet dream.



EvilMakiPR said:


> So Ports vs Exclusives right?


I would much rather play a port/cross-buy of a _good_ game than an exclusive _mediocre_ budget title. Quality comes at a price more often than not.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Tom, you don't know what you're talking about. With the Shield on the horizon, now you can play Angry Birds in glorious HD - that's a gamer's wet dream.


 
Silly Foxi! There's already Angry Birds HD!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Silly Foxi! There's already Angry Birds HD!


 
Holy Smokes! I need to catch up with them next generation gaems! _;O;_


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My point wasn't that there are no high quality games on Android, it's that the majority of developers are targeting the majority group: The average smartphone user. Just because the hardware will become more powerful doesn't mean developers will start developing hardcore crap. Unfortunately, casual smartphone games will always take a priority over "Android Handheld Game X".


 
Exactly! Which is why NVIDIA is doing all this. But that doesn't mean there can't be Hardcore Gaming on Android.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> So Ports vs Exclusives right?


 
Shitty clones of console games can hardly be tagged as exclusives.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

You'll see how gaming on Android. Even on IOS will evolve.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2013)

Believe all you want, Android gaming isn't going to outshine real portable consoles anytime soon if at all.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Shitty clones of console games can hardly be tagged as exclusives.


 

Clones? Then every FPS is a clone to GoldenEye. Every Platformer is a clone of Super Mario. Every Survival Horror is a clone of Resident Evil. Every Stealth Game is a clone of Metal Gear.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

An IOS game get a 10/10.

 

Infinity Blade 3


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Clones? Then *every FPS is a clone to GoldenEye*. *Every Platformer is a clone of Super Mario*. *Every Survival Horror is a clone of Resident Evil*. *Every Stealth Game is a clone of Metal Gear*.


 
Uhm... I think you forgot about a few relavant titles... Y'know, like... Quake? Or Doom? Or Duke Nukem 3D? Or every platformer made before Mario? Or Silent Hill? _*sighs*_

In any case, our _"point"_ is that the smartphone that's likely already in your pocket is entirely capable of doing everything the Shield is capable of if not more, and as far as the controls are concerned...



Spoiler











This thing here is called a controller. It costs about $30, which is ten times less than the device you bought and it gives your smartphone all the controls you need.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Clones? Then every FPS is a clone to GoldenEye. Every Platformer is a clone of Super Mario. Every Survival Horror is a clone of Resident Evil. Every Stealth Game is a clone of Metal Gear.


 
You know thats not what im saying at all. Please don't play stupid when the logic behind your purchase is questioned, it really doesnt help your case.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Silly Foxi! There's already Angry Birds HD!


 
 How are you enjoying your overpriced Angry Birds on your PS3/DS/3DS/PS Vita/ Xbox 360?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> How are you enjoying your overpriced Angry Birds on your PS3/DS/3DS/PS Vita/ Xbox 360?


 
That's the thing - I'm not. I'm too busy playing games. 

If I _really_ wanted to play it, I can play it _for free_ on Google Chrome, Facebook or a zillion other web pages.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhm... I think you forgot about a few relavant titles... Y'know, like... Quake? Or Doom? Or Duke Nukem 3D? Or every platformer made before Mario? Or Silent Hill? _*sighs*_
> 
> In any case, our _"point"_ is that the smartphone that's likely already in your pocket is entirely capable of doing everything the Shield is capable of if not more, and as far as the controls are concerned...
> 
> ...


 

How much a Smartphone and Tablet(Shield's Graphic Capable) cost? Plus you need and ugly add-on that drain you battery.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> How much a Smartphone and Tablet(Shield's Graphic Capable) cost? Plus you need and ugly add-on that drain you battery.


The graphics _won't differ whatsoever_ because _an Android app is an Android app_ - the Shield ones will be the same ones available from TegraZone right now so any handset _(which you are likely to already have unless you're a caveman with no phone)_ based on Tegra will play them exactly the same - any other handset will play them as well, with a few Tegra-specific tidbits missing. The controller _doesn't_ hog your battery life because it has its own batteries. The Shield gives you no advantage in this scenario other than the advantage of having a lighter wallet.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

I do have a HTC One M7 and I hate to play on it. And it does cuz if your phone is not capable it won't run on it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2013)

Guys, I figured out what the device _Shields_ you from!



Spoiler



Reality


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I do have a HTC One M7 and I hate to play on it. And it does cuz if your phone is not capable it won't run on it.


 
And here we come to the epic conclusion - smartphone handsets are evolving at an _astonishing_ rate. Within just 2-3 years we've gone from single-core 1GHz processors to quad-core and we're on the brink of entering octo-core area.

_How fast do you think the Shield will lose its support?_ The 3DS and the PSVita _aren't_ going to change their specs - they'll be around for the next 10 years and games will be optimized to work on them - can't say the same for the Shield_ which will enter the realm of obscurity once its specs are no longer relevant on the Android arena_. Have you considered that scenario?


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I do have a HTC One M7 and I hate to play on it. And it does cuz if your phone is not capable it won't run on it.


 
you mean that brand new high-end phone? Have you tried using a Mobo or any sort of bluetooth controller on it yet? Have you actually attempted to play one of these 'Great Titles' on it yet?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> you mean that brand new high-end phone? Have you tryed using a Mobo or any sort of bluetooth controller on it yet? Have you actually attempted to play one of these 'Great Titles' on it yet?


 
Yup the new one. And yup with the Wii U Pro Controller and I hate it


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yup the new one. And yup with the Wii U Pro Controller and I hate it


 
Maybe try it with a Mobo before you spend 300 on what is essentially the same thing?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 15, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Maybe try it with a Mobo before you spend 300 on what is essentially the same thing?


 
I tried it really. Cuz I really wanted to play all those games. But my phone get too hot and it drain the battery like crazy.

Also some games didn't run too well on it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Sony releases a quad-core, powerful handheld with all the knick-knacks you can think of (including 3G in the 3G version) for $250. People complain that it's too expensive and refrain from buying it.*
> *>NVidia releases a quad-core, powerful Android-based handheld for $300, it plays all your favourite smartphone games and does some streaming. Apparently sells.*
> 
> I don't think I understand gamers all that well. Funny aside though, I don't really forecast a bright future for this one, but we'll see how it fares.


 

To be fair, we are talking about PC players who buy it, not the average run of the mill gamer. The Shield caters towards the PC crowd, not the console gamer crowd, and one has proven that there isn't a huge market for two competitors over the course of two decades while the other is an untapped market that couldn't exist without new technology.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> To be fair, we are talking about PC players who buy it, not the average run of the mill gamer. The Shield caters towards the PC crowd, not the console gamer crowd, and one has proven that there isn't a huge market for two competitors over the course of two decades while the other is an untapped market that couldn't exist without new technology.


 
I highly doubt it's PC gamers who buy this. I would love to know which PC gamer would rather stream games to a tiny screen than play on their billion monitor set up with a keyboard and a mouse.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You can have all the horsepower in the world and you're still only going to get smartphone-level video games for this system for the reason I've mentioned above - there's infinitely more Android smartphone users than there will be Shield users. If you think that you're going to get superior versions specifically polished for the Shield or some amazing exclusives then I'm afraid you have another thing coming.


 
just to add, I think there was only a few exclusive tegra enhanced games
and most of them were cracked to run the extra tegra stuff on any device (dead trigger)


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I highly doubt it's PC gamers who buy this. I would love to know which PC gamer would rather stream games to a tiny screen than play on their billion monitor set up with a keyboard and a mouse.


 

I would!!!

It depends on the game, really. I wouldn't play an FPS on it because I'm part of the PC-Keyboard-Mouse-Master-Race, but I could play a number of PC MMO's or console ports on it.

I've been playing the FFXIV beta, and it has super slick gamepad controls. I'd love to play that on the Shield.

---------

Evil,

You never told us what video card you also bought.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 16, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> I would!!!
> 
> It depends on the game, really. I wouldn't play an FPS on it because I'm part of the PC-Keyboard-Mouse-Master-Race, but I could play a number of PC MMO's or console ports on it.
> 
> ...


 

At last someone that doesn't trash-Talk the Shield!

Didn't buy any graphics card, just an APU with enough RAM to support it. I will Crossfire it later though.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 16, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> At last someone that doesn't trash-Talk the Shield!
> 
> Didn't buy any graphics card, just an APU with enough RAM to support it. I will Crossfire it later though.


 

You'll need an nVidia Kepler GPU (GTX 650 or higher, not mobile) to run PC streaming. That may throw a wrench in your AMD/ATI plans.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 17, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> You'll need an nVidia Kepler GPU (GTX 650 or higher, not mobile) to run PC streaming. That may throw a wrench in your AMD/ATI plans.


 
No. I don't plan to Stream PC games.


BTW it jus arrived and its awesome! The speakers are monsters!


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> No. I don't plan to Stream PC games.
> 
> BTW it jus arrived and its awesome! The speakers are monsters!


 

......... So the only reason why you got this is to play Android games ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 18, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> ......... So the only reason why you got this is to play Android games ?!?!?!?!?


 
Yup. Emulators on the go too


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 20, 2013)

Using ONLIVE on the NVIDIA Shield!

Can't wait for NVIDIA Grid!!


----------



## raulpica (Aug 20, 2013)

NVIDIA Shield is probably the ultimate console for emulators. All the awesome portable emulators developers are on Android right now, so if you don't want to be stuck with 3-years old PSP emulators, Android is the way to go.

I'm also one that WILL use the Game Streaming function. As I'm usually too tired when I come back from work to sit on front of my PC to play one hour of Skyrim, but I'd gladly play it when in bed, and that's where Shield comes in.

Don't say "download streamers" as those don't work as awesomely as the Shield's internal streaming function does.

BTW, I'll probably wait for Shield 2 as Tegra 5 should pretty much destroy the competitors GPUs as it has Kepler (Gaming PC grade stuff) cores in it, and it'll be awesome to emulate on it


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Using ONLIVE on the NVIDIA Shield!
> 
> Can't wait for NVIDIA Grid!!


 

Dude, you're killing me.

You'll play streaming games from OnLive, but you have no interest in buying an nVidia video card to play games streamed *from your own PC*? What do you think all those OnLive games are being run on? Farms of PS3's? They are PC games.

You already bought the most expensive part of that streaming setup. What keeps you from taking the leap? It can't be ATI/AMD loyalty because you bought into the Shield hype.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> NVIDIA Shield is probably the ultimate console for emulators. All the awesome portable emulators developers are on Android right now, so if you don't want to be stuck with 3-years old PSP emulators, Android is the way to go.


To be entirely fair, those three year old PSP emulators still work like a charm. Sure, it won't do N64 emulation, nor DS (which nearly everybody that uses this forum owns some version of), but I don't think either of those are worth buying a $300 device over just because you get some buttons. Really, anybody that has a useless Android phone laying around can use that as an emulation machine easily with the purchase of a $30 controller add on. Even my Droid X can do some amazing things still, and that hasn't been a relevant phone for a couple of years now. Are you saying that it's a smarter investment to drop $300 on a Shield versus $30 on a bluetooth controller/stand attachment? No matter how you slice it, there are a lot of cheaper alternatives to buying a $300 Android device with a built in controller where emulation is concerned.

For streaming, hey, some of us are more comfortable with certain set ups. I'm cool gaming in bed with my laptop propped against my leg (how I browse GBAtemp much of the time), but I get other people would be happy with a slightly more comfortable set up.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Dude, you're killing me.
> 
> You'll play streaming games from OnLive, but you have no interest in buying an nVidia video card to play games streamed *from your own PC*? What do you think all those OnLive games are being run on? Farms of PS3's? They are PC games.
> 
> You already bought the most expensive part of that streaming setup. What keeps you from taking the leap? It can't be ATI/AMD loyalty because you bought into the Shield hype.


 
No thanks


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> No thanks





I've just read through this whole topic, and I've come to the conclusion that you don't really have a good grasp on anything electronic.


Have fun with your glorified android device. For $250, I have a device that will play all PS1/2/3/4 games from anywhere in the world.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> To be entirely fair, those three year old PSP emulators still work like a charm. Sure, it won't do N64 emulation, nor DS (which nearly everybody that uses this forum owns some version of), but I don't think either of those are worth buying a $300 device over just because you get some buttons. Really, anybody that has a useless Android phone laying around can use that as an emulation machine easily with the purchase of a $30 controller add on. Even my Droid X can do some amazing things still, and that hasn't been a relevant phone for a couple of years now. Are you saying that it's a smarter investment to drop $300 on a Shield versus $30 on a bluetooth controller/stand attachment? No matter how you slice it, there are a lot of cheaper alternatives to buying a $300 Android device with a built in controller where emulation is concerned.
> 
> For streaming, hey, some of us are more comfortable with certain set ups. I'm cool gaming in bed with my laptop propped against my leg (how I browse GBAtemp much of the time), but I get other people would be happy with a slightly more comfortable set up.


Try playing Starfox on the SNES emulator. Or Shin Megami Tensei, and enjoy that garbled/mangled fusion scene 

PSP emulators aren't updated anymore, you can't expect more emulation accuracy - and while there's still people using snes9x around, I value it, as I want something nearer the real experience.

Ugh, try using SNES9xEX (the accurate version) on something lower than a $300 Samsung Galaxy S2, you'll have frameskips everywhere.

And frameskips SUCK. Also, the PSX emulator is pretty much playable at 0 frameskip only on a Samsung Galaxy S3 or equivalent. The others will lag. The PSX emulator included in the PSP, while great, doesn't have a lot of functions modern emulators have (like savestates) and they also have the factor that you can directly use ripped games without converting them (I hated having to find fitting icons and stuff for POPstation).


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> No thanks


 

Then can you explain why you're planning to buy ATI/AMD graphic cards for your rig? Because quite frankly, your purchases don't make much sense. Why would you consider buying ATI/AMD graphic cards when you bought an nVidia shield that works best with nVidia graphics cards?

Did you buy an ATI/AMD chipset motherboard that prevents SLI or something when you were buying all these computer parts, not realizing that you'd be gimping your shield?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Buying a ATi/AMD GPU only ever made sense to me if the rig in question was AMD-based in the first place since they do work well in tandem. In case of Intel-based rigs though, nVidia is and always has been the way to go, and seeing that those GPU's now appear to work together with the Shield as well, there is absolutely no logical reason as to why a Shield user would _not_ get a GeForce.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Buying a ATi/AMD GPU only ever made sense to me if the rig in question was AMD-based in the first place since they do work well in tandem. In case of Intel-based rigs though, nVidia is and always has been the way to go, and seeing that those GPU's now appear to work together with the Shield as well, there is absolutely no logical reason as to why a Shield user would _not_ get a GeForce.


Actually I remember reading a benchmark where AMD GPUs worked the best in tandem with Intel, while NVidia cards worked better on AMD platforms.

Funny, huh?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Actually I remember reading a benchmark where AMD GPUs worked the best in tandem with Intel, while NVidia cards worked better on AMD platforms.
> 
> Funny, huh?


 
How odd, I do remember the exact opposite happening. Were the differences substantial?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> How odd, I do remember the exact opposite happening. Were the differences substantial?


Nothing much, I remember that the difference was of 5 fps in the best cases (which when you're way over 80-90fps don't count much), but it was still funny to see that, as everyone thought that AMD GPUs would work best on an AMD platform.

IIRC, it was on Tom's Hardware, but I'm not sure. I've read way too many reviews in the years


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Nothing much, I remember that the difference was of 5 fps in the best cases (which when you're way over 80-90fps don't count much), but it was still funny to see that, as everyone thought that AMD GPUs would work best on an AMD platform.
> 
> IIRC, it was on Tom's Hardware, but I'm not sure. I've read way too many reviews in the years


 
Perhaps it's a recent development, I'm not really up-to-date with the PC hardware scene as of late, can't be bothered.

#2_Poor_4_Gaeming_PC _;O;_


----------



## rg (Aug 21, 2013)

Honestly i will not buy shield or vita or any handheld system that has home pc specs.

Reason for this is simple, for me an handheld system is to carry with me wenn i travel from home -> work or on a train, or during some boring event (like university classes).

This means it's always tops 50 min time to play anything, and therefore needs to be an game that is fun and at the same time not very complex.....

This is why Nintendo DS sells more...

If i want a mega high spec system i can buy a PS3 / ps4 or something like that...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

RicardoGros said:


> Honestly i will not buy shield or vita or any handheld system that has home pc specs.
> 
> Reason for this is simple, for me an handheld system is to carry with me wenn i travel from home -> work or on a train, or during some boring event (like university classes).
> 
> ...


 
Can you explain how better specs make a machine any less portable or how it influences the games on the platform?

Specs give programmers space to spread their wings and code what _they want to code_, not _what the hardware allows them to do_. What you're basically saying here that it's infinitely better to have an iron ball chained to your right leg because you're never in a hurry anyways.

What you should be interested in is the form factor, as that's the only factor relevant in your case. You value portability so the device has to be easy to carry around with you.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Then can you explain why you're planning to buy ATI/AMD graphic cards for your rig? Because quite frankly, your purchases don't make much sense. Why would you consider buying ATI/AMD graphic cards when you bought an nVidia shield that works best with nVidia graphics cards?
> 
> Did you buy an ATI/AMD chipset motherboard that prevents SLI or something when you were buying all these computer parts, not realizing that you'd be gimping your shield?


 
I didn't buy any ATI/AMD Graphic Card. I just bought an APU and more RAM MAINLY for Dolphin and Video Editing. I never said about buying a graphic card



Nathan Drake said:


> To be entirely fair, those three year old PSP emulators still work like a charm. Sure, it won't do N64 emulation, nor DS (which nearly everybody that uses this forum owns some version of), but I don't think either of those are worth buying a $300 device over just because you get some buttons. Really, anybody that has a useless Android phone laying around can use that as an emulation machine easily with the purchase of a $30 controller add on. Even my Droid X can do some amazing things still, and that hasn't been a relevant phone for a couple of years now. Are you saying that it's a smarter investment to drop $300 on a Shield versus $30 on a bluetooth controller/stand attachment? No matter how you slice it, there are a lot of cheaper alternatives to buying a $300 Android device with a built in controller where emulation is concerned.
> 
> For streaming, hey, some of us are more comfortable with certain set ups. I'm cool gaming in bed with my laptop propped against my leg (how I browse GBAtemp much of the time), but I get other people would be happy with a slightly more comfortable set up.


 
Good Luck trying to emulate something. Even NVIDIA Shield have problems.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

raulpica said:


> NVIDIA Shield is probably the ultimate console for emulators. All the awesome portable emulators developers are on Android right now, so if you don't want to be stuck with 3-years old PSP emulators, Android is the way to go.


 
I forgot to add that I agree with this part.

While I can trash talk dedicated Android games as much as I want to _(and rightfuly so, as most of those games are trash)_, the hardware itself is nothing to laugh at, easily providing _"the edge"_ in terms of emulation and considering the fact that Android is an open system, it's a magnet for homebrew developers.


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can you explain how better specs make a machine any less portable


Battery life


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Battery life


 
_"Performance on Demand"_ is better than _"Poor Performance All the Time"_, the PSVita and the 3DS have comparable battery life and yet the PSVita manages to be several times beefier still. That being said, the 3DS XL does take the cake in that regard. Thankfuly I don't have that problem as carrying a charger or at least a USB-compatible charging cable has never been a bother for me.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

The Nvidia Shield Seemed Like A Fringe Device, But It’s Actually A Mobile Gaming Must-Have


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can you explain how better specs make a machine any less portable or how it influences the games on the platform?


 
I think he was complaining that the nVidia Shield had spec requirements for home PC streaming. Likewise, the PS Vita has a requirement of owning a PS4 for game streaming. He wanted to play his games when/wherever he wanted, and both streaming setups limit that.

Fair enough, I guess.



EvilMakiPR said:


> I didn't bought any ATI/AMD Graphic Card. I just bought an APU and more RAM MAINLY for Dolphin and Video Editing. I never said about buying a graphic card


 


You mentioned your intent to buy a dedicated GPU for crossfire. See below...



EvilMakiPR said:


> Didn't buy any graphics card, just an APU with enough RAM to support it. *I will Crossfire it later though.*


 
Crossfire is the ATI/AMD branded technology for linking two GPUs together. You can't Crossfire nVidia cards. You have to use SLI and two identical GPUs.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> I think he was complaining that the nVidia Shield had spec requirements for home PC streaming. Likewise, the PS Vita has a requirement of owning a PS4 for game streaming. He wanted to play his games when/wherever he wanted, and both streaming setups limit that.
> 
> Fair enough, I guess.
> 
> ...


 
"LATER"
Radeon HD 7750
Not anytime soon


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> "LATER"
> Radeon HD 7750
> Not anytime soon


 

I know you are buying it later. Why wouldn't you buy a GTX-660 later (or even a GTX-650 Ti) instead?

A crossfired Radeon HD 7750 is barely beating a GTX-550 Ti, and that card is 2 generations old.

http://www.techspot.com/review/501-amd-radeon-hd-7770-7750-crossfire/page2.html


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Good Luck trying to emulate something. Even NVIDIA Shield have problems.


 
This statement shows you have no idea what you're talking about. Excellent.

The problem with emulators on Android isn't so much hardware at this point, it's compatibility with the emulator (though in ND's case with his Droid, he might have issues running N64. But whatever). My Galaxy S4 can emulate everything I've thrown at it with playable speeds. The only things I've had trouble emulating were games that had known compatibility issues that can't be helped. The Shield doesn't have any kind of advantage for emulating over smartphones other than the controller, which can easily be bought for $30 for smartphones.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> I know you are buying it later. Why wouldn't you buy a GTX-660 later (or even a GTX-650 Ti) instead?
> 
> A crossfired Radeon HD 7750 is barely beating a GTX-550 Ti, and that card is 2 generations old.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/501-amd-radeon-hd-7770-7750-crossfire/page2.html


 
Because is the latest one I can crossfire with this APU?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This statement shows you have no idea what you're talking about. Excellent.
> 
> The problem with emulators on Android isn't so much hardware at this point, it's compatibility with the emulator (though in ND's case with his Droid, he might have issues running N64. But whatever). My Galaxy S4 can emulate everything I've thrown at it with playable speeds. The only things I've had trouble emulating were games that had known compatibility issues that can't be helped. The Shield doesn't have any kind of advantage for emulating over smartphones other than the controller, which can easily be bought for $30 for smartphones.


 
Pretty much. To be fair, the new Tegra GPU is quite efficient, but it's not going to be bleeding edge forever. The nice part is that it all comes in one package - the less nice part is that the same effect can be achieved for a fraction of the price.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Because is the latest one I can crossfire with this APU?


 

And why would you crossfire with a sucky APU when you can get a decent discrete nVidia GPU that kicks the HD 7750+8670D combo to the curb? And has a side benefit of letting you use your Shield as a streaming device?

Do you not read benchmarks?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *This statement shows YOU didn't get it what you're talking about. Excellent.*
> 
> The problem with emulators on Android isn't so much hardware at this point, it's compatibility with the emulator (though in ND's case with his Droid, he might have issues running N64. But whatever). My Galaxy S4 can emulate everything I've thrown at it with playable speeds. The only things I've had trouble emulating were games that had known compatibility issues that can't be helped. The Shield doesn't have any kind of advantage for emulating over smartphones other than the controller, which can easily be bought for $30 for smartphones.


 


S4>>>>>>His Droid

And Shield DOES have Hardware advantage. The only other CPU comparable is the new Snapdragon 800



IBNobody said:


> And why would you crossfire with a sucky APU when you can get a decent discrete nVidia GPU that kicks the HD 7750+8670D combo to the curb? And has a side benefit of letting you use your Shield as a streaming device?
> 
> Do you not read benchmarks?


 
Because I'M NOT into PC gaming? This is just for Dolphin and Video Editing

And BTW I can happily play enough with just this APU


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> S4>>>>>>His Droid
> 
> And Shield DOES have Hardware advantage. The only other CPU comparable is the new Snapdragon 800


 
Ok, fine. My old HTC Evo could emulate PS1 games just fine, and while the more intensive N64 games played a bit slow, I was still able to emulate Mario Kart at playable speeds. Like I said, hardware isn't the problem with emulation, which is what you're trying to imply, the software is. 

What I meant was, buying a $300 glorified "gaming" device for emulation was a stupid choice, which is what you did, because the average smartphone nowadays can emulate anything fine. 

I'm not necessarily saying the Shield is a bad device, just that it's a bit silly to pay $300 for something a smartphone someone may already have can do with a $30 controller.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ok, fine. My old HTC Evo could emulate PS1 games just fine, and while the more intensive N64 games played a bit slow, I was still able to emulate Mario Kart at playable speeds. Like I said, hardware isn't the problem with emulation, which is what you're trying to imply, the software is.
> 
> What I meant was, buying a $300 glorified "gaming" device for emulation was a stupid choice, which is what you did, because the average smartphone nowadays can emulate anything fine.
> 
> I'm not necessarily saying the Shield is a bad device, just that it's a bit silly to pay $300 for something a smartphone someone *MAY already have can do with a $30 controller.*


 
No I don't have a Android Phone anymore. Windows Phone here
I hate doing that. It just feel stupid and uncomfortable.
I bought the NVIDIA Shield as my Gaming/Emulators Portable Machine and I'm so happy with it! so Deal with it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

I kinda see the Shield as this NGage of this era. Much like the NGage it's running a widely-accepted mobile OS, it's cutting edge mobile technology for its time, it's pretty expensive, it allows loading just about any app you want, homebrew or other, most of its users will pirate to all hell because there's nothing restraining them from doing so and it tries to please two markets at the same time, sitting somewhere in the middle. While I loved my NGage to bits, we all know how it ended up in terms of retail games. It's also quite unfortunate that it has no SIM slot - I think it'd benefit from 3G/4G, making Online functionality truly portable.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


 

Yeah.... He's a fanboi. There's no use arguing with him or trying to help him any more.

He was flat-out told by the Dolphin Android dev that the Shield will never get supported unless someone donates the device. It will only support mainstream SMARTPHONE processors.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Yeah.... He's a fanboi. There's no use arguing with him or trying to help him any more.
> 
> He was flat-out told by the Dolphin Android dev that the Shield will never get supported unless someone donates the device. It will only support mainstream SMARTPHONE processors.


Here's for hoping that the Tegra 4 becomes a mainstream processor, I suppose.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Here's for hoping that the Tegra 4 becomes a mainstream processor, I suppose.


 

Yeah... Even Google dropped the Tegra 4 from its Nexus 7.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 21, 2013)

It won't, it seems everyone is going to Qualcomm.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> It won't, it seems everyone is going to Qualcomm.


 
Both NVidia and Samsung need to step up their game in terms of marketing their chips or slash their prices, otherwise we're in for another era of the Snapdragon.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Both NVidia and Samsung need to step up their game in terms of marketing their chips or slash their prices, otherwise we're in for another era of the Snapdragon.


 

Samsung needs to do more than market. Samsung needs to get their chips to work with US carrier bandwidths. They are the ones who are putting Snapdragons in their own US phones.


----------



## rg (Aug 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can you explain how better specs make a machine any less portable or how it influences the games on the platform?
> 
> Specs give programmers space to spread their wings and code what _they want to code_, not _what the hardware allows them to do_. What you're basically saying here that it's infinitely better to have an iron ball chained to your right leg because you're never in a hurry anyways.
> 
> What you should be interested in is the form factor, as that's the only factor relevant in your case. You value portability so the device has to be easy to carry around with you.


 
What I mean is that simplicity is more portable than complexity   I don't see hardcore gaming experience happening on a train for 40 min.
I also don't see myself going on a WOW raid on my 3G vita. 

Mostly more complex games require better specs, any way off course this is not always true.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2013)

RicardoGros said:


> What I mean is that simplicity is more portable than complexity   I don't see hardcore gaming experience happening on a train for 40 min.
> I also don't see myself going on a WOW raid on my 3G vita.
> 
> Mostly more complex games require better specs, any way off course this is not always true.



Though I dislike interpreting the words of others I dare say what Foxi4 was going for is more power makes for the far easier languages to be used to greater effect -- there is, and arguably has long been, a serious move in computing to have programming done by anybody that so desires (natural language programming being a good term/goal, also stuff like http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/25/arabic_programming_language/ ). You might not get the benefits of coding close to the metal and so you need the grunt to make up for it but in terms of being able to someone that can draw/model/animate, someone that can write, someone that can make music and then have any one of them throw a perfectly functional, if not highly polished, game together without so much as knowing what hexadecimal is it allows for all sorts of things. Think then upon how many "portable" games in fact have truly simple mechanics and what a bit of natural language programming can do.


----------



## rg (Aug 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though I dislike interpreting the words of others I dare say what Foxi4 was going for is more power makes for the far easier languages to be used to greater effect -- there is, and arguably has long been, a serious move in computing to have programming done by anybody that so desires (natural language programming being a good term/goal, also stuff like http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/25/arabic_programming_language/ ). You might not get the benefits of coding close to the metal and so you need the grunt to make up for it but in terms of being able to someone that can draw/model/animate, someone that can write, someone that can make music and then have any one of them throw a perfectly functional, if not highly polished, game together without so much as knowing what hexadecimal is it allows for all sorts of things. Think then upon how many "portable" games in fact have truly simple mechanics and what a bit of natural language programming can do.


 
True, however i think Puzzle bubble or Angry birds is more of a kind of game for a 40 min train ride.

I'm of course providing my example, there may be people that like to sit in the living room for 5 hours on their handheld playing Uncharted in a small screen instead of Big tv.

It's probably just me...


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 22, 2013)

RicardoGros said:


> True, however i think Puzzle bubble or Angry birds is more of a kind of game for a 40 min train ride.
> 
> I'm of course providing my example, there may be people that like to sit in the living room for 5 hours on their handheld playing Uncharted in a small screen instead of Big tv.
> 
> It's probably just me...


Oh, I know what you're saying and I agree - portable _games_ should be portable in the sense that you can pick them up, play them for a bit and put them down, however it hasn't got much to do with the actual hardware - it's up to the developers to design particular games in particular genres - such choices shouldn't be forced onto them by underperforming hardware.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 25, 2013)

Me Playing


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 27, 2013)

​


----------



## MountApple (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool. But is it really news?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 30, 2013)

A new OTA

NVIDIA SHIELD update adds move game to SD, improved PC streaming


----------

